# My attempt at RP



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm new to FA, and am looking for anyone to RP with. I'd prefer on Skype, as it is quite easy to keep things organized there. It can be SFW, or not, I ain't picky. Details upon request about my character, he can be used in any setting (hopefully)!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 10, 2016)

What topics do you not do?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

You can always Rp with me you beast. :3


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 26, 2016)

What kind of roleplays do you prefer? Any sort of theme or particular writing style that you adhere and mostly stick to? etc.


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 26, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> What kind of roleplays do you prefer? Any sort of theme or particular writing style that you adhere and mostly stick to? etc.


So far, I've enjoyed multiple settings. D&D, Space settings (Star Wars/Mass Effect), Modern (Vampire the Masquerade/White Wolf), and a few custom ones. My writing style usually adheres to my partner, I try to form to them to make them more comfortable. But if they don't have a preference I tend to keep it simple. Perhaps one to two paragraphs, leaving actions open for my partner to respond and effect if they wish.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 28, 2016)

Alright, seems you are pretty big on the roleplay game inspirations and the like, which is kind of neat.


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 28, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Alright, seems you are pretty big on the roleplay game inspirations and the like, which is kind of neat.


I'm glad you think so :3


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 28, 2016)

Why don't we just have a huge group roleplay? It seems as if you want a 1-to-1 roleplay.


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 28, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Why don't we just have a huge group roleplay? It seems as if you want a 1-to-1 roleplay.


I've done group RP. It just tends to get cluster-fucked after a few attempted posts. Most people tend to pick one person to focus on, so it kind of becomes a bunch of people trying to 1 v 1 amid chaos. Unless it is in a MMO game or something, that makes it a little bit easier.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 28, 2016)

Hmm... I think one more shot wouldn't go amiss. If it doesn't, we can go 1-to-1. Hit me up on convo, we'll talk more there.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 30, 2016)

Well, I would probably be really slow. Although it depends on where the roleplay would be taking place. If it is actually occurring on the forum threads, than yeah, I have to say I would be pretty slow but on skype, I may be able to try and get something out at least...weekly if not on a quicker basis. I'm a bit up for a science fiction group roleplay for a couple of reasons, if you two are up for such as well. Although I'm not very scientifically literate so I couldn't delve definitely into deep scientific theories and mechanics.. ^^;


----------

